# Photo Contest!



## svmoose

I've decided to run a big game photo contest for 2011. I'm still working on a few prizes, but the grand prize is a free mount of your trophy from Np Taxidermy in Ephraim, UT. The only real contest rules are that the image had to be taken in 2011. Live, trophy, scenery, and really any other photo is welcome to be entered. 

The winners and other entries will be posted over at Hunt Addicts, and each entry will also be eligible for the ongoing "Weekly Fix" contest as well. I ran this by Petersen a while back, and he said go for it. But if posting this is viewed as "against forum rules" I can remove this post.

Good Luck out there! Be safe, courteous, and hopefully successful!


----------



## HunterDavid

Has to be in 2011, does that mean it goes through Dec. 31st? That is a long time to hold on to a cape... Just curious.  Great idea though!


----------



## Bowdacious

How are you going to prove when they were taken?


----------



## svmoose

Bowdacious said:


> How are you going to prove when they were taken?


There's no way to know for sure. That leaves it up to the integrity of the hunter. I can't prove that they actually killed the deer either - especially based on Shawn Larson's last post.


----------



## svmoose

HunterDavid said:


> Has to be in 2011, does that mean it goes through Dec. 31st? That is a long time to hold on to a cape... Just curious.  Great idea though!


Yeah, we're running it through the end of the year. Salt or freeze the cape and it will be good for a lot longer than 4 months. You don't necessarily have to use the mount on the animal you shoot this year either. I'll get all the specifics online soon - I just thought since the season is started I might spread the word for the local folks.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

Are we posting the pics here or over on hunt addicts or do we send them to you or what? Here is a couple:


----------



## svmoose

Shoot me an email. [email protected] - the higher resolution the better on the photos.


----------



## svmoose

Thanks for the entries so far guys! There's been some great bucks killed early on the archery hunt. Good luck to those with unfilled tags!


----------



## svmoose

Thanks for all of the support. I recognize many of the photos that are coming in as people from UWN. I love hunting season! Here's a photo I will share. This buck was taken with a recurve in Utah during the Archery hunt. The grin says it all! He was stoked to get this buck, it is his first big game animal with his trad bow.


----------



## zrider2

Limited to 1 entry? I gotta whole slew of scenery pics from the WF.


----------



## svmoose

zrider2 said:


> Limited to 1 entry? I gotta whole slew of scenery pics from the WF.


There's no limit. Send 'em on over.


----------



## svmoose

I thought I would throw this up. Thanks again for sending in all of the photos. I didn't have contest details posted when this post was initially placed, but they are now available here. 
http://www.huntaddicts.com/2011-photo-contest/

Thanks for all the entries so far. Here's an entry that was posted here as well. Great buck! Seth, if you see this email me your address because your pic was selected as a weekly winner for some jerky and a decal.


----------



## svmoose

We had some great entries, many of which came from folks here at UWN! The winners have been chosen. I will send out emails this week so I can send out prizes. If any of you winners see this and want to send me your address that works too. ([email protected])

Here's Our Grand Prize Winner: (won a free deer shoulder mount from http://www.nptaxidermy.com










There were 6 other winners chosen:

John Van Orman, Erik Rowley, Brody Henderson, Andy Sessions, Seth King, and Nick Liefting

These guys all won some Jerky from Golden Valley Meat Natural and a HuntAddicts.com Window decal.

Thanks for your interest everyone and for the great folks at UWN for sending in your pics. Here's to 2012! We'll be doing this again.


----------

